# Question about value of wood



## BG Mills (Jan 21, 2010)

My husband and I own a portable sawmill. Last night he cut up a large piece of ash that had worm holes in it. We've heard that this is worth money, but we're not sure how to find out where to sell or how much to charge. Any information would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Firstly welcome...good ash sells for $1-$1.50 bft around here (I too run a sawmill) While some/most ''defect" adds value to lumber in a niche market one thing to consider is you are dealing with bugs in this case. It is very important to make sure those bugs are quite dead before you try to market it. Let's say a person buys it and puts it in their lumber stash and whatever made the holes in your ash decides to do the same to stock they don't want holes in ? Or the bugs invade your wood supply at the mill ? 

I guess you are familiar with the emerald ash borer ? If this is what caused the holes in the wood there are quarantines and strict methods of dealing with this insect. http://www.emeraldashborer.info/

I know you were asking a $ figure for what you have. But sight unseen it's next to impossible to do that.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Here are a couple links to help you figure out what kind of bug you are dealing with.

http://www.entomology.wisc.edu/insectid/wood-attk.php

http://www.upcrc.com/guides/wdamage/dwood.htm


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

welcome to the forum.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

Everything is marketing.

I kinda chuckle when I see some ads or posts about material for sale with photos of a pile of wood that looks like it was buried in a slash pile for a year or two with mold and fungus all over it to which the owner dubs it as "rare spalted (species here)". (aka nearly rotting wood)

It's worth what you can get for it.

Now if you have some cred and the medium for presentation of materials like Daren or TexasTimbers where they take some time and effort to produce some slabs of noted figure or unique coloration, saw it, dress it, photo it, post it to medias where those that might be interested in items like these would see it...it might get some interest generated...

...on the other hand if you merely post on craigslist that you have some ash lumber with worm holes in it...unless the worms made a pattern of Mother Mary I doubt you'd be able to demand much for it.

(not that I know anything about it)


----------

